# Are colorful ssd's any good?



## stoggs1 (Dec 7, 2018)

Hey guys, I saw this listing for a 480 gb ssd from colorful for 50$:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Colorful-S...754730&hash=item3b247f6d25:g:4ZwAAOSwXudbIh97

My question is are they a good brand?  I have never heard of them so I am unsure.

Thanks.


----------



## dgianstefani (Dec 7, 2018)

Run of the mill budget SSD. Nothing special and saving $20-30 is not worth the risk of running inferior data storage hardware.


----------



## stoggs1 (Dec 7, 2018)

Ok can you recommend a good budget ssd with 400 to 500 gbs of storage?

I saw an HP 500 gb for 70$.


----------



## dgianstefani (Dec 7, 2018)

Crucial MX500/Samsung 860 Evo. Even a used Samsung 850 evo or 840 pro.


----------



## Regeneration (Dec 7, 2018)

It is never good to purchase products from one specific vendor. Competition is always healthy.

Colorful has a website and seems like a decent vendor.

https://en.colorful.cn/contents/168/43.html

The SSD in question uses SMI controller and 3D NAND flash.

480GB for $50 is a bargain. The SSD is covered by 3 year warranty.


----------



## dgianstefani (Dec 7, 2018)

Competition is healthy when it's actual competition. An inferior product isn't competition just because it's cheap. Have some standards.


----------



## Regeneration (Dec 7, 2018)

Built with Intel 3D MLC NAND Flash memory chips, a SATA 6.0 Gbps interface, a Silicon Motion SM2258XT controller, SMART support, TRIM support, DEVSLEEP support, NCQ support and an MTBF of 1.5 million hours. The SL500 480G(MLC) offers sequential read and write speeds of up to 500MB/s and 480MB/s / random read and write speeds (IOPS 4KB) of up to 75,000 IOPS and 75,000 IOPS, respectively.

https://www.pgrepublic.com/colorful-sl300-120gb-sata-3-0-ssd-review/3/

Sounds like a good bargain for 50 bucks. Samsung EVOs cost twice more.


----------



## dgianstefani (Dec 7, 2018)

Try linking to the same product next time. 

Interesting that the "website" colorful has doesn't list any meaningful specs, and you can't find them anywhere online. Seems legit.


----------



## stoggs1 (Dec 7, 2018)

What about HP ssd's? I saw a 500 gb for 70$.


----------



## Regeneration (Dec 7, 2018)

Never tried HP SSDs, but their customer service is really good.

Crucial MX500 and Samsung 860 EVO are around 70 bucks on Amazon.

I'm not a big fan of large-sized SSDs. I normally use a super-fast SSD for OS and HDD for rest of the data.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 7, 2018)

stoggs1 said:


> What about HP ssd's? I saw a 500 gb for 70$.



Look at specs


----------



## stoggs1 (Dec 8, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Look at specs


What specs should I be looking for?

I will be honest I am not very familiar with ssd's.


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 8, 2018)

dgianstefani said:


> Interesting that the "website" colorful has doesn't list any meaningful specs, and you can't find them anywhere online. Seems legit.



I mean, we cover them in our PR releases.  They are a major Chinese manufacturer, sort of like EVGA or ASUS (or whatever) over there.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 8, 2018)

Type in specs of that ssd


----------



## bonehead123 (Dec 8, 2018)

"cheap is as cheap does" 

What I am saying is that to reach that price point, they have to be cutting corners somewhere, in this case most likely in the pcb, the interface circuitry, and/or the housing.

True the specs don't seem that bad per se, but remember that those are normally obtained from static testing under ideal circumstances in a controlled environment, and REAL world usage is rarely truly reflected in those scencarios.....


----------



## Regeneration (Dec 8, 2018)

I ordered the 256GB variant for $35. This item ran out of stock.


----------

